# Playing Bridge in Dubai



## daniellowitz (May 21, 2010)

Hi

Do anyone know if there is a bridge club in Dubai?

My father is coming to visit me in the end of november , and we would like to play bridge if possible?

If there is not any bridge club we would like to play private, a rubber for instance.

Our level from a 1-10 scale is 8 so we are ok bridge players, we have played for 17 and 40 years so i really experienced.

Hope to hear from other bridge players out there

regards

Daniel


----------



## StuartDP (Nov 2, 2010)

*Bridge Dubai*



daniellowitz said:


> Hi
> 
> Do anyone know if there is a bridge club in Dubai?
> 
> ...


Hi Daniel, 

My Dad is also coming to Town in one week!! He is an avid bridge player and will be here for one month and would love a game. My Neighbor is also a Bridge player and will be my Dads parter, theres the foursome!! We live in Dubai Marina, please let us know a venue!

Look forward to your reply.

Stuart


----------



## daniellowitz (May 21, 2010)

*Sounds great*



StuartDP said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> My Dad is also coming to Town in one week!! He is an avid bridge player and will be here for one month and would love a game. My Neighbor is also a Bridge player and will be my Dads parter, theres the foursome!! We live in Dubai Marina, please let us know a venue!
> 
> ...


Hi Stuart

That sounds great. Can you send me an e-mail which dates between the 22-26/11 in the evening, that fit you best. We can also play at my place which is located near Burj Khalifa.

My email is [
Daniel


----------



## sanket6363 (Nov 13, 2010)

*bridge anyone?*

Hi 
I've been playing bridge for a while now, but have not played for a few years, so I guess I'm a bit rusty.
Looking for people who would be interested to play whenever convenient.

Thanks

Sanket


----------



## StuartDP (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi sanket,

We are trying to organize a bridge game for
week 22nd 28th nov. Please let me know if you 
Are interested.
You would be the forth player, hope you can make it.
Stuart


----------



## ravikumar (Jan 1, 2011)

*BRIDGE in DUBAI*

Hi,

greetings!

Every Saturday an event is held at Holiday Inn, Al Barsha between 5 pm and 8 pm.

Welcome.

Ravi




Do anyone know if there is a bridge club in Dubai?

My father is coming to visit me in the end of november , and we would like to play bridge if possible?

If there is not any bridge club we would like to play private, a rubber for instance.

Our level from a 1-10 scale is 8 so we are ok bridge players, we have played for 17 and 40 years so i really experienced.

Hope to hear from other bridge players out there

regards

Daniel[/QUOTE]


----------



## mellliee (May 25, 2011)

Hi Ravi

Can you please tell me a bit more about the bridge club? My parents will be staying with us in Dubai for 3 months over the winter and are big bridge players. I'm not sure they'll be able to last that long without playing!

Thanks

Mel


----------



## ravikumar (Jan 1, 2011)

*Bridge*



mellliee said:


> Hi Ravi
> 
> Can you please tell me a bit more about the bridge club? My parents will be staying with us in Dubai for 3 months over the winter and are big bridge players. I'm not sure they'll be able to last that long without playing!
> 
> ...


----------



## Armen (Mar 2, 2011)

Is this for players to come together and play?
or the venue of a bridge club ?

what is somebody is intersted to learn how to play bridge?

Is their a bridge club that offers that service ?

thanks





ravikumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> greetings!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ravikumar (Jan 1, 2011)

*Learning Bridge*



Armen said:


> Is this for players to come together and play?
> or the venue of a bridge club ?
> 
> what is somebody is intersted to learn how to play bridge?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Armen,

Greetings!

At Holiday Inn, Al Barsha we play Bridge. You are welcome to meet me there coming Saturday 4.30 p.m. (or Monday/Wednesday 9.00a.m). we can discuss about "learning bridge".

Thanks & Regards,

Ravi


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

There are lots of information on line. I learned some games using yahoo games and I used to play there when I was terribly bored in the winter! If you go to yahoo Uk & Ireland, you see the rules of the game on line.


----------



## ravikumar (Jan 1, 2011)

*BRIDGE in DUBAI*



Canuck_Sens said:


> There are lots of information on line. I learned some games using yahoo games and I used to play there when I was terribly bored in the winter! If you go to yahoo Uk & Ireland, you see the rules of the game on line.


Hi,

Canadian Bridge Club is organising events on Monday & Wednesday 

at Holiday Inn, Al Barsha (near Mall of the Emirates/ Sharaf DG Metro Station).

You are welcome to play live.

Looking forward to meet you at Holiday Inn.

Thanks & Regards,

ravi


----------



## Bridgeur (Jul 3, 2011)

*Holiday inn bridge ??*

Hi All,

Ravi, I showed up at Holiday inn this last Saturday (2nd July) and there was a nice room set up for bridge with a sign board reading "ACE Bridge tournament 2nd July" but.... no one showed up..

I was told Mrs Roxana Jaffer organizes the game and is away on holiday. Any ideas when the bridge club will be active again. 

Also I'll have to look for a partner here, do you guys usually have people show up looking for partners or do people only come as pairs? 

Thanks


----------



## ravikumar (Jan 1, 2011)

Bridgeur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Ravi, I showed up at Holiday inn this last Saturday (2nd July) and there was a nice room set up for bridge with a sign board reading "ACE Bridge tournament 2nd July" but.... no one showed up..
> 
> ...


Due to summer season, many have gone on vacation, we managed to have only 2 tables week before last. Hence, as a last minute decision the Saturday session was cancelled. Monday and Wednesday sessions are on as of now at the same venue at 9.00 am. You are welcome. Normally the next weeks pairing is done in advance. I request you to drop in at Holiday in on 4th so that we can take it further from there. Or leave your contact details at Holiday Inn to be passed on to me -Ravi. I will contact you. It is nice to know that our bridge fraternity is growing. Thanks and Best wishes, ravi


----------



## Bridgeur (Jul 3, 2011)

ravikumar said:


> Due to summer season, many have gone on vacation, we managed to have only 2 tables week before last. Hence, as a last minute decision the Saturday session was cancelled. Monday and Wednesday sessions are on as of now at the same venue at 9.00 am. You are welcome. Normally the next weeks pairing is done in advance. I request you to drop in at Holiday in on 4th so that we can take it further from there. Or leave your contact details at Holiday Inn to be passed on to me -Ravi. I will contact you. It is nice to know that our bridge fraternity is growing. Thanks and Best wishes, ravi


Dear Ravi,

I'd love to join all of your bridge sessions but I have work on weekdays so can only join the saturday game. If you guys are playing this Saturday (or whichever Saturday) can you please leave a message on this forum and I'll come. I'll also leave my contact details at Holiday Inn. 

Thanks


----------



## susansf (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Armen,

Greetings!

At Holiday Inn, Al Barsha we play Bridge. You are welcome to meet me there coming Saturday 4.30 p.m. (or Monday/Wednesday 9.00a.m). we can discuss about "learning bridge".

Thanks & Regards,

Ravi[/QUOTE]

Hi Ravi,

I called the Holiday Inn, and they didn't seem to know anything about it. Is play suspended over the festive season? Thanks for your help.

Thanks
Susan


----------



## Sullu (Apr 10, 2012)

*Bridge clubs*

Hi Ravi - Is the event at Holiday inn still on? My dad is here for a month and would love to play bridge.

Thanks!



ravikumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> greetings!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## punwaney (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Daniel,

Hope this finds you well. I read your thread and was overjoyed as my husband and I are keen on playing bridge. We used to play in Abu Dhabi and then in Sana'a Yemen. However we have not found a bridge group in Dubai and are looking for players...On a scale of ten we wouldl ike to say we are at 7...
Please let us know if it is possible to fix an evening...We would be happy to host the bridge session at our place. We stay at Shk Zayed Road

I wait to hear from you.








daniellowitz said:


> Hi
> 
> Do anyone know if there is a bridge club in Dubai?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bridgeur (Jul 3, 2011)

I believe there are regular pairs games at Holiday Inn Barsha still, but the group is off for the summers. Could some one confirm when they will start playing again

Thanks


----------



## OsteoMiss (Sep 6, 2013)

ravikumar said:


> mellliee said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ravi
> ...


----------



## Behindthedoor (Nov 24, 2013)

*Playing bridge in Dubai*

Will soon be staying in the Dubai Marina area for a few weeks and will be missing my regular duplicate games. Any clubs around? Or if anyone needs a fourth for a rubber please let me know.


----------



## sachinmparkar (Jan 14, 2014)

*Still this is ON??*

Last post on this topic is only in Sep13, is this still going on in Jan2014, would like to visit on Saturday. Any contact number/ specific place in Holiday Inn, Al Barsha- sachinmparkar at yahoo dot com





ravikumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> greetings!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## PaulineLude (Jan 30, 2014)

ravikumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Canadian Bridge Club is organising events on Monday & Wednesday
> 
> ...


Hello there,

I will be coming to Dubai in a couple of weeks time and would like to join a bridge club. Can you kindly let me know if there is one running, where, when and if I can join in.

Many thanks.

Pauline


----------



## PaulineLude (Jan 30, 2014)

Behindthedoor said:


> Will soon be staying in the Dubai Marina area for a few weeks and will be missing my regular duplicate games. Any clubs around? Or if anyone needs a fourth for a rubber please let me know.


Hello, I'm coming to Dubai shortly (initial visit before moving there) and I would like to join bridge group. I will be staying in the Park Hyatt. Were you able to find a club in Dubai?

Many thanks,
Pauline


----------



## Polly English (Jun 7, 2014)

*Duplicate bridge*

Pauline, 

I'm likely to be moving to Dubai in the next few months and have had a familiarisation visit. The Dubai International Womens Club on Jumeriah Road opposite Mercato I believe has regular duplicate sessions. I called them and got a call back from a lady but the line was so bad and my time so limited wasn't able to pursue.

Do let me know how you get on.

Regards,
Polly


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Polly English said:


> Pauline, I'm likely to be moving to Dubai in the next few months and have had a familiarisation visit. The Dubai International Womens Club on Jumeriah Road opposite Mercato I believe has regular duplicate sessions. I called them and got a call back from a lady but the line was so bad and my time so limited wasn't able to pursue. Do let me know how you get on. Regards, Polly


Not opposite Mercarto, the women's club is next to the beach park.


----------



## Polly English (Jun 7, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Not opposite Mercarto, the women's club is next to the beach park.


Well, they say they are opposite Mercato at 168 JBR. That is what the lady at the Club told me and that is what is stated on their FB page!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Polly English said:


> Well, they say they are opposite Mercato at 168 JBR. That is what the lady at the Club told me and that is what is stated on their FB page!


Good luck finding them then


----------

